# A CBN Question



## Johnturner (May 5, 2017)

With the new CBN wheel I purchased there was a note that said not to use the wolverine jig for sharpening. 
Is this true?? Why?? How can it hurt??
John


----------



## Tony (May 5, 2017)

I've heard that it's fine from many people. @Fsyxxx


----------



## woodman6415 (May 5, 2017)

Johnturner said:


> With the new CBN wheel I purchased there was a note that said not to use the wolverine jig for sharpening.
> Is this true?? Why?? How can it hurt??
> John


Thats weird .., nobody told me .. and I only use the wolverine jig on my CBN wheels ... works perfect ... I could never get my gouges this sharp on regular wheels ... just ground off a lot of gouge material ...


----------



## jasonb (May 5, 2017)

Never heard that either, I have not had any issues. I know only hss tools should be used on cbn wheels.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 5, 2017)




----------



## CWS (May 5, 2017)

Only thing I have been told is don't sharpen the old carbon steel tools I use my wolverine setup with hss tools always.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 5, 2017)

I've used the wolverine/varigrind system with my CBN wheels for several years now with no problems. I can't imagine how the sharpening platform has any relationship to the wheel type. Where'd you get them?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 7, 2017)

I use wolverine all the time, only way I sharpen. That being said of the jig itself contacts the wheel it'll take the cbn off. Shouldn't be an issue since your not sharpening the jig, at least I don't....


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 7, 2017)

Fsyxxx said:


> I use wolverine all the time, only way I sharpen. That being said *of the jig itself contacts the wheel it'll take the cbn off*. Shouldn't be an issue since your not sharpening the jig, at least I don't....



What!!!!!!! I know you misspelled "if", but what I don't get is the remainder of the bold statement above. Can you elaborate? .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 7, 2017)

Mild steel is sticky when it grinds and pulls the medium off the wheel. The trick to those wheels is the binding of the grinding medium to the steel, it'll come off pretty easy if mild steel or anything else soft is in contact with the surface. That's why it's always a good idea to keep a couple white wheels for some shaping tasks. You never want anything that isn't hardened to come into contact with the surface.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (May 7, 2017)

Fsyxxx said:


> Mild steel is sticky when it grinds and pulls the medium off the wheel. The trick to those wheels is the binding of the grinding medium to the steel, it'll come off pretty easy if mild steel or anything else soft is in contact with the surface. That's why it's always a good idea to keep a couple white wheels for some shaping tasks. You never want anything that isn't hardened to come into contact with the surface.



I thought the mild steel tended to load the wheel... I didn't know that it would actually remove the CBN. Neither is good...


----------



## Johnturner (May 7, 2017)

I will check with the instructions I got with the wheel and let you know.


----------



## Graybeard (May 8, 2017)

Also curious where you got them. Never heard of that before.


----------



## Jim Beam (May 8, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Thats weird .., nobody told me .. and I only use the wolverine jig on my CBN wheels ... works perfect ... I could never get my gouges this sharp on regular wheels ... just ground off a lot of gouge material ...



So, CBN wheels will get your gouges sharper than the standard white 180 gr. wheels? If this is true, I must have one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (May 8, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> So, CBN wheels will get your gouges sharper than the standard white 180 gr. wheels? If this is true, I must have one.


Well now I'm not sure it will get everyone's sharper ... I'm just saying that I can get mine sharper with a Cbn wheel ... I keep my 180 gr standard in one side for shaping ... then final sharpening on Cbn ... I do believe that the Cbn takes off less material ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 8, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> So, CBN wheels will get your gouges sharper than the standard white 180 gr. wheels? If this is true, I must have one.



I think they're better all the way around. I've got 80 and 180 CBN wheels, and I'd be happy with just the 180. They're so well balanced that the grinder runs for about 5 minutes after I turn it off. That means no bouncing, no balancing, and no dressing.

They're milled out of aluminum, so they sort work as a heat sink... the tools stay cool which means no bluing. They never wear down, so there is no adjustment needed to accommodate loss of diameter like with AO wheels. I've had mine for about 4 or 5 years, and I can't see that they will need to be replaced any time in the foreseeable future(ever?).

There's nothing sexy about sharpening, but I will never go back to AO wheels.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (May 8, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I think they're better all the way around. I've got 80 and 180 CBN wheels, and I'd be happy with just the 180. They're so well balanced that the grinder runs for about 5 minutes after I turn it off. That means no bouncing, no balancing, and no dressing.
> 
> They're milled out of aluminum, so they sort work as a heat sink... the tools stay cool which means no bluing. They never wear down, so there is no adjustment needed to accommodate loss of diameter like with AO wheels. I've had mine for about 4 or 5 years, and I can't see that they will need to be replaced any time in the foreseeable future(ever?).
> 
> There's nothing sexy about sharpening, but I will never go back to AO wheels.



Well, dangit Doc, I guess I'm gonna have to get one at SWAT. Are you making it after all? Tony


----------



## woodman6415 (May 8, 2017)

Tony said:


> Well, dangit Doc, I guess I'm gonna have to get one at SWAT. Are you making it after all? Tony


I've told you ... you came come out and try mine before you buy .. I'd search online might be able to get one cheaper than SWAT


----------



## Tony (May 8, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> I've told you ... you came come out and try mine before you buy .. I'd search online might be able to get one cheaper than SWAT



I still need to go to you can learn me how to use the dam jig....


----------



## woodman6415 (May 8, 2017)

Tony said:


> I still need to go to you can learn me how to use the dam jig....


I can show you what i know ... might be useless... no money back guarantee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 8, 2017)

Tony said:


> I still need to go to you can learn me how to use the dam jig....




Come on over & I'll show you how to use it!


----------



## Spinartist (May 8, 2017)

Johnturner said:


> With the new CBN wheel I purchased there was a note that said not to use the wolverine jig for sharpening.
> Is this true?? Why?? How can it hurt??
> John




The note is -do NOT use the Wolverine system draw bar to sharpen "spindle Roughing Gouges" with a short bevel!
A guy was sharpening a spindle roughing gouge on a CBN wheel with a very short bevel the gouge using the Wolverine long draw bar. It jammed the wheel, ruining it & breaking the gouge.

There was blood & a few stitches. Could have been worse.

I use the jig almost every day on my spindle roughing gouge. As long as your gouge has a 45* bevel or longer & you make sure the long draw bar is secure *everytime*, you should be safe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 8, 2017)

Gouge should be a good deal above wheel center NEVER close to or in line with the wheel center!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (May 8, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Come on over & I'll show you how to use it!



I would love to spend some time in your shop, you do some incredible work! If I ever make it to Florida, you can bet I'll be coming over!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 8, 2017)

Tony said:


> Well, dangit Doc, I guess I'm gonna have to get one at SWAT. Are you making it after all? Tony



I'm not sure. We're in the process of remodeling and moving into a new office, so time and money have been running short here lately.


----------



## Johnturner (May 8, 2017)

Yes Lee you got it right.

I will use the jig but keep the gouge above center.


----------



## woodman6415 (May 8, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> The note is -do NOT use the Wolverine system draw bar to sharpen "spindle Roughing Gouges" with a short bevel!
> A guy was sharpening a spindle roughing gouge on a CBN wheel with a very short bevel the gouge using the Wolverine long draw bar. It jammed the wheel, ruining it & breaking the gouge.
> 
> There was blood & a few stitches. Could have been worse.
> ...


I bet that would have been just exciting with a standard wheel ... I wouldn't want to find out ...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

